# Ragga twins - lamborghini



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

Years ago i remember a classic (Now Old Skool..) song that sampled the euthrymics Sweet Dreams.

Decided to hunt around and found it.






Trouble is i remember it being much better lol Old age i think i really just liked the Euthrymics Sample...






That Annie Lennox can really sing!!!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## corradophil (Oct 31, 2011)

Not heard that for a long time. I have it on this album. http://rateyourmusic.com/release/comp/various_artists_f2/shut_up_and_dance/


----------

